# guess the price



## mac.worrall

See if you can guess the price

It is 6 by 7 1/2 inches


----------



## South Africa

80 pounds?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

$250 :?: 

I'm not at all tempted to buy it. That kind of art has no attraction for me.


----------



## mac.worrall

South Africa said:


> 80 pounds?


Not even close!


----------



## mac.worrall

Jessica-Jean said:


> $250 :?:


More!


----------



## flitri

300 pounds


----------



## Gerripho

It's a case of price having nothing whatsoever to do with worth.


----------



## Metrogal

I don't even know what it is!


----------



## PhoenixFire

ok... it's more than $250, and it's smaller than a bread box.

but - wth IS IT?

it's not to be worn on the human body - just not big enough to fit anyone anywhere - and not shaped either. it's not framed for mounting, so it can't go on the wall as a hanging. it's not covered in glass or lucite, so it's not a paper-weight. it's not thick enough to be a pot-holder or trivet. now that i have a ball-park on the price (too much for my budget), i am stymied as to its purpose. i can't even say i understand the design or palette.


----------



## 84275

OMG no way would I pay £960.00 for that


----------



## henhouse2011

Other than the label. there is nothing on it that says England to me. Maybe cute for a kid's room. Looks like a kid made it. Ah well, more power to her if she can sell it.


----------



## Crzywymyn

I'd guess $500. It's worth is what someone will pay. There's a lot out there for sale that demand rediculous prices and plenty of people willing to pay them. I like it but could never afford it. I'd gladly accept it as a gift.


----------



## Nanknit

At first I thought it could be a cover for a diary/trip book/note book. Perhaps it's worth $480. It's different...I'll give you that.


----------



## amberdragon

i really like it...art has no purpose except to be enjoyed..
saying that, i would not buy it any price!
Blessings


----------



## MsHeirloom

I have enough ephemera in my studio to make hundreds of these! Mine would be made in Ohio, USA. Doubt I would sell even one. Good luck to her!!!!!


----------



## rainie

In Limbo (exclusive)
2006.

""Artist: Palvinder Nangla
6" x 7.5"

Mixed media and textiles
Signed by the artist 

This art work is available to buy at our art gallery in Stow on the Wold - please get in touch to arrange a viewing. Alternatively, you can buy art online.""

I guess you hang it on the wall. You can get it framed for an extra charge.


----------



## Raybo

mac.worrall said:


> See if you can guess the price
> It is 6 by 7 1/2 inches


Any amount you could name would be way too much for me. To me, it's too ugly for words.
:hunf: :thumbdown:


----------



## jmf6406

And people gripe about paying $100 for a fabulously knit sweater from expensive yarn? Go figure.


----------



## vjh1530

jmf6406 said:


> And people gripe about paying $100 for a fabulously knit sweater from expensive yarn? Go figure.


I agree.

It amazes me what is called Art nowadays. Looks like a bunch of leftover junk tossed together. I don't get it.


----------



## mac.worrall

flitri said:


> 300 pounds


Nowhere near


----------



## Oakley

rainie said:


> In Limbo (exclusive)
> 2006.
> 
> ""Artist: Palvinder Nangla
> 6" x 7.5"
> 
> Mixed media and textiles
> Signed by the artist
> 
> This art work is available to buy at our art gallery in Stow on the Wold - please get in touch to arrange a viewing. Alternatively, you can buy art online.""
> 
> I guess you hang it on the wall. You can get it framed for an extra charge.


I visited Stow on the Wold a few years ago when my sister and I were visiting her friend for a few days, but we never went into any art galleries!! Wouldn't have had the cash for anything like this!!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Guess I will dig out some of my boys kindergarten art! We would be millionaires! If she can sell it more power to her!


----------



## mac.worrall

www.opus-art.com/the-artists/artist/palvinder-nangla/artwork-2345/in-limbo


----------



## deshka

I thought it was a collection out of the bottom of a trash basket, yeah, I really did. At closer look, maybe there is a reason it's from 2006.


----------



## PhoenixFire

i found a few more pieces by this artist. i can't even imagine the prices.

i find them a little more interesting than the small piece - but somehow they don't truly satisfy me. i don't know if it because they are too representational - or not enough.


----------



## mac.worrall

Phoenixfire I think you are right.They are pretty-but nothing more.


----------



## no1girl

I would not pay 50c at a trash sale................


----------



## sandj

I have seen things like this at the art museum and it's all costly!


----------



## bettyirene

Sorry, but I wouldn't accept it, even it was FREE.


----------



## mikebkk

USD 75.00


----------



## kiwiannie

I shudder to think what that would cost.................


----------



## mac.worrall

O.k.I'll tell you


950 GBP = 1550.00816 USD

This should spur you needlewomen to put your charges up a bit.


----------



## rujam

mac.worrall said:


> See if you can guess the price
> 
> It is 6 by 7 1/2 inches


$1000


----------



## mac.worrall

rujam said:


> $1000


See above.


----------



## elenapicado

Wow...it always amazes me when I see the impossible prices of things such as this, but I am more amazed when folks buy them. Art is in the eye of the beholder (and the pocket book of the beholder as well, haha)


----------



## dotcarp2000

Raybo said:


> Any amount you could name would be way too much for me. To me, it's too ugly for words.
> :hunf: :thumbdown:


I agree with you


----------



## pamjlee

mac.worrall said:


> O.k.I'll tell you
> 
> 950 GBP = 1550.00816 USD
> 
> This should spur you needlewomen to put your charges up a bit.


Well it is not sold is it? You can ask whatever you want for something can't you? Next it eill be on "special" for $1250.99 and some idiot will snap it up!


----------



## Jaevick

MsHeirloom said:


> I have enough ephemera in my studio to make hundreds of these! Mine would be made in Ohio, USA. Doubt I would sell even one. Good luck to her!!!!!


Hi and welcome from another Northwestern Ohio crafter. I think it looks like what I sweep off my craft room floor every day.


----------



## Abi_marsden

I love it ,I love how it all comes together.but would be so simple to make.


----------



## BoBeau

Fits right in with quiltdaze37's post. Who can say what is "Art?"

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279571-1.html

Personally, I like both, but cannot afford it.


----------



## henhouse2011

Interesting. Usually textile art does not command such high prices. He must have a high reputation in Europe. Remember also that the gallery gets a large chunk of that.


----------



## Abi_marsden

How much is it?


----------



## ninie

It shows there's no price limit for creation. :roll:


----------



## sockyarn

You have got to be kidding. It isn't even good art.


rainie said:


> In Limbo (exclusive)
> 2006.
> 
> ""Artist: Palvinder Nangla
> 6" x 7.5"
> 
> Mixed media and textiles
> Signed by the artist
> 
> This art work is available to buy at our art gallery in Stow on the Wold - please get in touch to arrange a viewing. Alternatively, you can buy art online.""
> 
> I guess you hang it on the wall. You can get it framed for an extra charge.


----------



## Munchn

$25-30?


----------



## Munchn

Holy Moly! Somebody is in lalaland with this one.


----------



## aljellie

I'm sure it required a great deal of work, but it does not appeal to me. Art is in the eye of the beholder. But it is pleasant to have no desire for something I couldn't afford. Imagine how much scrumptious yarn that amount of money would buy. Or how many hungry people you could feed. 
Ellie


----------



## Hannelore

Jessica-Jean said:


> $250 :?:
> 
> I'm not at all tempted to buy it. That kind of art has no attraction for me.


I'm with you. It is too busy for my liking.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Doesn't look like it should be expensive to me either. What in the world would you do with it? Hang it some place? What do the pounds translate to into English?


----------



## Abi_marsden

Roughly about £170.00 still not worth it.


----------



## Bunyip

Jessica-Jean said:


> $250 :?:
> 
> I'm not at all tempted to buy it. That kind of art has no attraction for me.


This is art?


----------



## quirkycrafter

For that price, must be some pretty good materials used. Never know what people would be willing to pay for an item that like or anything though as I'm sure somewhere in the world that is nothing, but wouldn't be something for me.


----------

